# ZFS upgrade problem (zpool version 14)



## val (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi to all!

After upgrading 8-stable to zpool version 14 OS can't be booted:


```
ZFS: unsupported ZFS version 14 (should be 13)
NO ZFS pools located? can`t boot
```
What's wrong with ZFS? How to fix?


----------



## phoenix (Jan 12, 2010)

You've gone too far into the future, and are trying to access untested features.    One of the dangers of being an early adopter.

You'll want to post to the freebsd-fs mailing list.  Maybe someone there will know how to fix this.


----------



## val (Jan 13, 2010)

Thanks for your reply. I've posted to maillist, but for now no positive news


----------



## Matty (Jan 13, 2010)

phoenix said:
			
		

> You've gone too far into the future, and are trying to access untested features.    One of the dangers of being an early adopter.
> 
> You'll want to post to the freebsd-fs mailing list.  Maybe someone there will know how to fix this.


I upgraded my 2,7T pool without problems..


----------



## Matty (Jan 13, 2010)

val said:
			
		

> Hi to all!
> 
> After upgrading 8-stable to zpool version 14 OS can't be booted:
> 
> ...



Do you use zfs for your rootfs?


----------



## val (Jan 13, 2010)

Matty said:
			
		

> Do you use zfs for your rootfs?



Yes, gpt partions.


----------



## Matty (Jan 13, 2010)

val said:
			
		

> Yes, gpt partions.



you could try to start the fixme shell on the dvd and recompile the zfsbootloader.

http://wiki.freebsd.org/RootOnZFS/GPTZFSBoot:

```
Fixit# echo 'LOADER_ZFS_SUPPORT=YES' > /etc/src.conf
 Fixit# mount -t devfs devfs /dev
 Fixit# export DESTDIR=""
 Fixit# cd /usr/src/sys/boot/
 Fixit# make obj
 Fixit# make depend
 Fixit# make
 Fixit# cd i386/loader
 Fixit# make install
```

maybe this will make the bootloader aware of zfs v14.


----------



## val (Jan 13, 2010)

Matty said:
			
		

> you could try to start the fixme shell on the dvd and recompile the zfsbootloader.


Thank you for reply, but I reinstall whole world after upgrading zpool, so I think recompiling zfsbooloader doens't help me in this case.


----------



## BeautifulFish (Jan 13, 2010)

same problem here


----------



## bschmidt (Jan 13, 2010)

Maybe the bootcode on the first partition has to be updated too?


----------



## val (Jan 13, 2010)

Yes! 
Need to update bootstrap code into partition scheme's metadata. Updating only gptzfsboot enough.

```
gpart bootcode -p /<whereis from v14>/gptzfsboot -i 1 ad4
```


----------



## wiscodisco (Jan 22, 2010)

I understand what you're suggesting, but how can you get to ZFS v14 boot code when you cannot boot the v14 pool?

The 8.0-RELEASE installation media will have only v13 bootcode, yes?


----------



## ents (Jan 23, 2010)

Use 9 current snapshot

ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/snapshots/201001/


----------



## thuglife (Jan 23, 2010)

I had the same issue and only a stable 8 snapshot from December.
Used fixit to install base and src to a memory file system, chroot && csup to latest stable :e


----------



## val (Jan 23, 2010)

wiscodisco said:
			
		

> I understand what you're suggesting, but how can you get to ZFS v14 boot code when you cannot boot the v14 pool?
> 
> The 8.0-RELEASE installation media will have only v13 bootcode, yes?


I use live cd (from here http://mfsbsd.vx.sk/) with zfs enabled, mount my pools, and simply take bootcode from my newly built world.


----------

